# Why Not Celebrate Birthdays?



## TylerRay (Jan 30, 2016)

For any on the board who do not celebrate birthdays, why don't you?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 30, 2016)

I never really set out to not celebrate my birthday, but I don't.

I will note that the only two places in the Bible that mention birthdays involved people getting killed:

Gen 40:20 And it came to pass the third day, which was Pharaoh's birthday, that he made a feast unto all his servants: and he lifted up the head of the chief butler and of the chief baker among his servants. 
Gen 40:21 And he restored the chief butler unto his butlership again; and he gave the cup into Pharaoh's hand: 
Gen 40:22 But he hanged the chief baker: as Joseph had interpreted to them. 


Mat 14:6 But when Herod's birthday was kept, the daughter of Herodias danced before them, and pleased Herod. 
Mat 14:7 Whereupon he promised with an oath to give her whatsoever she would ask. 
Mat 14:8 And she, being before instructed of her mother, said, Give me here John Baptist's head in a charger.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Jan 30, 2016)

As a general safeguard against preferring one day above the Lord's Day and esteeming oneself more highly than I ought. No command to do so. No benefit in doing so.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 31, 2016)

I turned 21, the last big birthday hurdle.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't see any biblical teaching that it's sinful or wrong to celebrate birthdays, but I lost interest in celebrating mine some time ago.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2016)

arap said:


> I turned 21, the last big birthday hurdle.



The young sometimes have a lot to learn. 

26 - maximum age for draft registration. 
30 - generally seems a bigger deal for women than men
40 - folks will start looking at you like you are middle aged
60 - youngsters of 21 start treating you like you are getting old
65 - traditional retirement age. 
70 - hard to call yourself middle aged any more. 
100 - if you are there and aware, a major milestone.


----------



## Gforce9 (Jan 31, 2016)

VictorBravo said:


> I never really set out to not celebrate my birthday, but I don't.
> 
> I will note that the only two places in the Bible that mention birthdays involved people getting killed:
> 
> ...



Vic,
I read the first line as was about to suggest we celebrate our birthdays together, but that's all off now after reading the second line.....


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 31, 2016)

Gforce9 said:


> Vic,
> I read the first line as was about to suggest we celebrate our birthdays together, but that's all off now after reading the second line.....



Maybe we should celebrate anti-birthday day!




Edward said:


> The young sometimes have a lot to learn.
> 
> 26 - maximum age for draft registration.
> 30 - generally seems a bigger deal for women than men
> ...



Edward, you are missing 55: senior discounts at Taco John's!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 31, 2016)

Samuel Miller noted that John Rodgers fasted on his birthday and sounds like he got far more from that than cake every year:


> Besides other seasons, both of ordinary and special devotion, he [Rodgers] seldom failed to observe the anniversaries of his _Birth_, of his _Licensure_, and of his _Ordination_, as days of solemn humiliation, fasting, and prayer. And on these occasions he was accustomed to commit to writing reflections and prayers, which were found among his papers after his decease, and which indicate piety of a very fervent and elevated character.--Samuel Miller, D. D., _Memoirs of the Rev. John Rodgers, D. D._ (New York: Whiting and Watson, Theological and Classical Booksellers, 1813) 70, cp 309.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2016)

Edward said:


> arap said:
> 
> 
> > I turned 21, the last big birthday hurdle.
> ...



Don't forget 25 for men and car insurance.


----------



## ZackF (Jan 31, 2016)

When I turned 42, I called it 21 2.0


----------



## brendanchatt (Jan 31, 2016)

It's important to me to avoid making any day holy except the Lord's day. This is likely an area of concern for those who don't celebrate birthdays and would be on this forum.


----------



## KMK (Jan 31, 2016)

brendanchatt said:


> It's important to me to avoid making any day holy except the Lord's day. This is likely an area of concern for those who don't celebrate birthdays and would be on this forum.



Brendan, I don't know what's going on with your signature. You have one attached to your earlier posts, but not on your recent. There is a way to attach your signature automatically. Click on Signature Requirements under my own signature to find out how.


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2016)

VictorBravo said:


> Edward, you are missing 55: senior discounts at Taco John's!



No Taco John's around here. But you are right - I should have mentioned 55 since that's when the senior discounts kicked in at IHOP.


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2016)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Don't forget 25 for men and car insurance.



Showing your age. Driving is apparently not a big deal any more. http://national.deseretnews.com/article/4317/Millennials-are-driving-less-but-why.html (Link courtesy of the Mormons).


----------



## CJW (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't celebrate my birthday, but wish others who care about such things a happy day on theirs. My parents always told us when we got 2 digits in our ages, we didn't have to do childish things like birthday parties anymore . So since the time I had 2 digits in my age, I relegated birthday parties and such things to the "outgrown" stack. Now, when (and if!) I get 3 digits in my age, maybe parties will be in order again! I certainly don't think celebrating a birthday is a sin, but (here at least) they have grown into quite the cult of "me" and "my special day".


----------



## hammondjones (Feb 1, 2016)

For historical context, from Origen’s Homilies on Leviticus:



> Scripture also declares that one himself who is born whether make or female is not 'clean from filth although his life is of one day'... [Therefore] not one from all the saints is found to have celebrated a festive day or a great feast on the day of his birth... *Only sinners rejoice over this kind of birthday.* For indeed we find in the Old Testament Pharaoh, King of Egypt, celebrating the day of his birth with a festival, and in the New Testament, Herod. However, both of them stained the festival of his birth by shedding human blood. For the Pharaoh killed the chief baker, Herod, the holy prophet John in prison. But the saints not only do not celebrate a festival on their birth days, but, filled with the Holy Spirit, *they curse that day after the example of Job and Jeremiah and David.*



Do with that what you will. I have know families that celebrate 're-birthdays', the anniversary of being born again (obviously there is a certain theology that went along with that).


----------



## timfost (Feb 1, 2016)

Couldn't resist: 

[video=youtube;RdsZT7WKjW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdsZT7WKjW8[/video]


----------



## 2ndViolinist (Feb 1, 2016)

Each time my birthday comes around, I at least acknowledge that I am another year older. I know that my birthday is not a "holy day" and I do not esteem it as such.

[BIBLE]Psalm 90:12[/BIBLE]


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll use any reason to go out for a steak dinner (a thick rare ribeye, seasoned french fries with ranch dressing, a large yummy salad with more ranch dressing, and one or two Jack N`cokes to wash it down!)! But that's the only reason I celebrate my birthday. If I couldn't go out to eat or at least cook this meal, I would probably forget my birthday had even rolled by lol.


----------



## Philip (Feb 1, 2016)

OPC'n said:


> I'll use any reason to go out for a steak dinner (a thick rare ribeye, seasoned french fries with ranch dressing, a large yummy salad with more ranch dressing, and one or two Jack N`cokes to wash it down!)! But that's the only reason I celebrate my birthday. If I couldn't go out to eat or at least cook this meal, I would probably forget my birthday had even rolled by lol.



I think this is where I land too. I don't take off work or like making a big deal, but I'll take just about any excuse to have a steak and open some Lagavulin with good friends. And I usually cover a substantial portion of the bill to keep other people from paying too much.

And there's a lot to be said for reflecting on God's faithfulness over the years. Also my parents usually insist on sending me a couple of items from L.L. Bean, for which I am heartily thankful.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 1, 2016)

I hate the stupid song that goes along with the occasion. I also find it rude when people demand that you have a birthday party, like it or not.


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 1, 2016)

To be grateful for our birth or the birth of another is a pro-life sentiment, is it not, and honors our Creator. I don't see them as required but I certainly don't think they should be shunned.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 1, 2016)

Birthdays are good for you. It's been scientifically established that those who celebrate the most birthdays live the longest.


----------



## MCM180 (Feb 2, 2016)

Miss Marple said:


> To be grateful for our birth or the birth of another is a pro-life sentiment, is it not, and honors our Creator. I don't see them as required but I certainly don't think they should be shunned.



I agree and echo Philip's thought on God's faithfulness. 

Two of my kids are adopted. We celebrate "gotcha days" for them as well as birthdays. (Well, one of them we just adopted a couple of months ago, but we WILL celebrate gotcha day with him when it rolls around.) More of God's faithfulness. The Bible tells us over and over to remember what God has done. This is one way we do it. 

Plus, a la Sarah above, it's an excuse to enjoy good food. We go to an Ethiopian restaurant for Josiah's adoption day (he being from there -- Ethiopia, not the restaurant!), which is normally too slow & pricey for our family. Once a year we can do. Simon's from China, so we'll celebrate with Chinese for him.


----------



## timmopussycat (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't see anything scriptural against celebrating particular events and one's birth does count as an event worth celebrating, but it's very difficult for me to celebrate my birthday as my Mother died on the same day many years later.


----------

